# XXR 522 for mk3 jetta.....?



## bigtony018 (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm bout to buy these Gold XXR 522 (16x7 front & 16x8 back). Now for tires i want to have alittle poke not too much. Any suggestion?
<a target="_blank" href="http://img341.imageshack.us/i/xxr5222.jpg/">







</a>
<a target="_blank" href="http://img294.imageshack.us/i/xxr522.jpg/">







</a>


_Modified by bigtony018 at 11:27 AM 3-12-2010_


_Modified by bigtony018 at 11:27 AM 3-12-2010_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: XXR 522 for mk3 jetta.....? (bigtony018)*

what is their offset?


----------



## bigtony018 (Jul 30, 2009)

The offset is +25 for the 16x7 and +0 for the 16x8


----------



## bigtony018 (Jul 30, 2009)

Does anybody have a suggestion? im going to get these wheels next week.


----------



## ct scotty (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (bigtony018)*

the zero offset are gonna poke about an 1 1/2 inch i just got a full set of 16x8 xxr 002 wheels with a zero offset.


----------

